# Bread Ring for salad presentation



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

*Bread ring for salad presentation*

Take a can the size of the canned tomato sauces and open at both ends and peel off the paper - wash well.

Take a long loaf of French/Italian bread and slice about 1/4" thick or slightly thicker down the length of the loaf.  Apply a small amount of oil to the inside of the slice of bread and wrap that against the can.  Be sure it is loose enough to stick your finger under the bread (makes removing from can easier) Cut off excess so it overlaps just a bit and place seam-side down.

Cook at a low temp until hardened.  Remove.

You can really "play" with this.  For a REALLY nice presentation you can use a smaller can and a wider slice of bread from a wider loaf.  Makes a nice "high" presentation.  

My favorite salad to put in this is a spring or mesclun mix with blue cheese or a triple cream brie - pears and a raspberry or blueberry vinaigrette - drizzle dresing not only on the salad (you may want to even toss first before you put in - but also drizzle around the plate.  Walnuts are good also with this.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2004)

I meant to make this an entirely different post - but sorry for the confusion Audeo.  You slice the bread into thin strips lengthwise - so a thin strip wraps around the can - thin meaning thin lenghwise, not height wise.   When they are baked they act as a ring, not a bowl.

Does that help???  Let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

What a GREAT idea, Elf!  I understand perfectly now and thank you for the additional description!

I would never have thought of doing this, but I will now!!!  This will be perfect for serving my salad on Thanksgiving!!!

Holiday cooking:  when the cheap condiment squeeze bottles come out of storage to pipe all kinds of sauces, jellies and chocolate onto plates and confections!  (I love squeeze bottles, as you can tell....)


----------

